# Loading subtitles in WMP



## asudevan (Nov 28, 2006)

I am able to load *.srt (subtitles) in Media Player Classic, but can't find a similar option in Windows Media Player. Is it possible to load these files in WMP?


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

http://www.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Video/Codec-Packs-Video-Codecs/VobSub.shtml

Make sure the vid and the sub file are in the same folder and have the same name (except for the extension.


----------



## asudevan (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks MysticEyes!


----------

